
Ask HN: Clean standard library implementation with great comments for learning? - AsyncAwait
I am a junior dev and want to up my understanding of various things that go into the typical standard library for a programming language.
Basically I want to learn by reading the entire standard library of a programming language  and getting a deep understanding of how to use it.<p>In your opinion, which programming language implementation includes a nicely commented stdlib with clean code? (i.e. so that I can actually read it?)<p>From my own little research, the Go standard library seems to be a good contender, any others?
======
dragonbonheur
The /mod/ directory for the blitzmax programming language contain the source
for all its modules and will be a good read

[https://github.com/blitz-
research/blitzmax/tree/master/mod](https://github.com/blitz-
research/blitzmax/tree/master/mod)

